# Diesel powered boat/questions-advice



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

First of all merry Xmas to all of you.

I am planning to go look at a 32ft boat on saturday, twin diesels, and have a few questions. The two engines are D471T, so Detriots and turbos (correct me if wrong), one has 350hrs and the other 1000hrs(boat is 24yo), rebuilt I assume, could you let me know what to be on the look out for, first are they 471 Horse Power? If the transmissions have never been rebuilt is this bad news? How are Detriots versus CATs or Yanmars?

I always owned outboards boats, so any advice, pro/cons are welcome, obviously if I like the boat I would have a survey performed (let me know if you can recommend a good diesel mechanic who do surveys, boat is in Destin).

My main motivation to upgrade from my 23ft WA with a single 250 (wichI really like) is the range, and tend towards diesels forfuel burnt and low maintenance. After getting a taste of fishing the rigs I know I wantto go back as often as possible, but obviously can't with my boat.

Thank you in advance for your inputs and best wishes of good health and happiness for the new year to come.


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

really depends on how the engines were taken care of. I'm assuming one of the engines is rebuilt with the big difference in hours.

the engines are 4 cylinder (<U>4</U>-71), you need the horsepower rating for the engine. the trannies being rebuilt normally isn't a problem unless it wasn't done correctly/completely.

If you are in the market, my partner and I are thinking about putting ours on the market.

I would really suggest paying for a survey before you do anything final.


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

D471T. 4 cylinder Detroits, 71 series (71 cubic inches per cylinder) T, Turbo. I agree one must have been rebuilt and rebuilt transmissions on a 24 yr old boat is not necessarily bad. 71 Seriesengines are great engines, I know that that the 6,8, 12 cylinder engines are solid work horses, but I do not know much about the 4-71. Good luck.


----------



## David Ridenour (Sep 28, 2007)

> *brnbser (12/25/2007)*
> 
> I would really suggest paying for a survey before you do anything final.


Absolutely! If you like the boat, make the sale contingent upon a surveyor conducted by the marine surveyor of your choice.


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

sounds like it will be a very slow boat. what is the cruise speed?


----------



## off route II (Sep 28, 2007)

it will be very slow, 284 cu. probably 350 or 400 ft. lbs. of torque, that means they will be turning pretty small wheels.1000 hrs. is nothing on one of those engines if they have been properly maintained. if it surveys ok and speed is nota big factor go for it.what kind of boat is it?


----------



## BLKFLYZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Contact Capt Tony Blanton (Voodoolounge) for a survey on the vessel!


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

We use the 33 miles per engine running hour so 33K on one ain't nothing. The survey is wise when making a vessel purchase though. Covers more than just the condition of the boat and running gear.


----------



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

Thank you all for your input and advice. The boat is a Stuart, engines are rated at 300HP and cruise speed is 15/18 knts, so yes she is slow, apparently she burns 9 to 10 gallons per hour. Not sure due to the slow speed if I should consider it as my main motivation is to use the boat to go to the rigs. She holds 200 gal, if it takes me 7/8 hrs to get there plus fuel burnt out there, seems a bit tight. Anyways still going to have a look on saturday.


----------

